# R33 GTR rear anti skid sensors



## Mark78 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi all,

i'm after the rear anti skid sensors for an R33 GTR 47900-23U00









i know they can be bought new but are pretty expensive

thanks


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

If R32 are the same I should have a set.


----------



## Mark78 (Jul 11, 2013)

part numbers are different but i think thats because of different mounting brackets
could you take a picture of the sensor itself?

thanks


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes will do. I´ll swing by the garage the next couple of days.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Couldn´t find them when I was looking for them today. Sorry, will probably show up when least expected.


----------



## Mark78 (Jul 11, 2013)

no worries. i'm gonna try to fit 350Z sensors and see if they work


----------

